# Mars Galaxy Recurve



## TJ Mason (Mar 25, 2004)

Galaxie was a US (Texan?) manufacturer. Their bows have a great reputation, but there doesn't seem to be much info available. Best I could find was this thread on Trad Gang:
http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=000164;p=0


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*Galaxie Mars Bow*

In a 1967 Galaxie catalog, the Mars is a 571/2 inch bow with a 53 1/2 inch string. The riser is Black Walnut., it has a 7 inch window and a pistol grip. It was available in weight up to 60 lbs. It was the top bow in the hunting line that year. It cost $59.95. 
Galaxie Archery tackle and Accessories was owned by Cravotta Bros. , Inc.
East McKessport , PA
As for as the quality of the bows. They made top quality target bows for the time. The wood and laminations in the handles were works of art. They are collectable bows. You have a good one.


----------

